# Fairly old but still a laugh (compare the meerkat)



## ADF (Sep 6, 2009)

CompareTheMeerkat.com

I love these adverts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0mXUC0cUPg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0AKC3wZdw4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DGa.../CompareTheMeerkat&feature=player_profilepage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71hn.../CompareTheMeerkat&feature=player_profilepage

More fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKsSOEto3B0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PogZWsdnKg8


----------

